
Economic Recovery Will Require Lessening of the Wealth Gap Says Hedge Fund Titan - clairity
https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/04/16/836155692/economic-recovery-will-require-lessening-of-the-wealth-gap-says-hedge-fund-titan
======
oblib
Yeah... he's right.

I'll refrain from elaborating but we're dangerously close to seeing
guillotines being assembled again and have been for quite awhile now. It'd be
a lot easier on everyone if we moved wealth downward and worried less about
about ROIs on Big Money investments for a bit.

